# One of my dogs pees in the same spot after the other. Does this mean anything?



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

Last week I had a session with our dog trainer, who observed that Maeby the Noob is the 'dominant' dog in the household.* I hadn't given it any thought but I agree that she's right: Maeby gets first pick of nap spots and interesting sniffs and if Kenda is on the bed and Maeby wants to sleep there, Kenda leaves.

The one behavior I can't quite figure out is this: when Maeby the Boss Noob pees, Kenda invariably pees in the same spot or right next to it immediately afterward. What is she doing? How would our neighbordogs interpret this pee-mail?



*I hesitate to use the term 'dominant' because of Cesar Millan's noxious influence. I believe that dogs in a household establish a pecking order amongst themselves. I do not believe that dogs try to dominate humans.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

My four do this in succession ... they follow each other around when they know one has to pee or they see one peeing. the females pee over each other's pee, and the males do the same with the females pee spots, first one of the females pees, then the other pees on top of it, then the males come along and pee on top of that ... its like everyone is competing to see who can make the yard smell most like them xD

sillies.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

You know sometimes when you hear water running you need to go to the bathroom? I feel this is the same for dogs when they smell urine. They are interested in smells, and this one happens to make them want to pee too. That's about as much as I would make of it.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Curbside Prophet said:


> You know sometimes when you hear water running you need to go to the bathroom? I feel this is the same for dogs when they smell urine. They are interested in smells, and this one happens to make them want to pee too. That's about as much as I would make of it.


It is probably at least partly this. Snowball frequently pees on top of his own pee, even if there have been no other dogs around. But it may also be a competition to see who can make stuff smell like their pee the most. Its not necessarily either/or. They might even be linked... smelling the pee makes a dog have to pee, so then it pees and the area where it was smelling the pee smells like its own pee more than the previous pee.

Pee.


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

Why is it always Kenda peeing after Maeby? I don't think Maeby has ever peed after Kenda.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I dunno if there's an answer.... Shep is not a dominant dog, many dogs will pee after him, but he will only pee after other dogs on rare occasions, unrelated to the dog. I do notice that he sometimes marks some spots as if he were saying "note to SELF (!!!), I was here." And, when we come back to the spot, he doesn't pee there again.


----------



## ShelterPups (Jan 3, 2013)

My newest addition to our household is a Miniature Schnauzer. He is an intact male which is approximately 10 months old.Four other dogs live in our home, 3 spayed females and 1 neutered male.

The Schnauzer not only pees on top of all the female's pee he actually pees on the females at times.The Schnauzer has been with us since April of this year. His behavior has to be a marking issue.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I would say just a territorial thing,My Rott and past Newf where always marking on eachothers spots. Sometimes the Rott would mark,then the Newf,then the Rott again in the same spot. The Newf may try again or not,but would likely go to a different area to start again. One male was intact the other not,both rather assertive dogs. Dominance is sketchy in dogs,they don't have a real hierarchy but still some of the instincts.


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

gingerkid said:


> It is probably at least partly this. Snowball frequently pees on top of his own pee, even if there have been no other dogs around. But it may also be a competition to see who can make stuff smell like their pee the most. Its not necessarily either/or. They might even be linked... smelling the pee makes a dog have to pee, so then it pees and the area where it was smelling the pee smells like its own pee more than the previous pee.
> 
> Pee.


thor will only poo in 1 spot in the yard than he walks about 20 feet and will only pee in that spot 

:/


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm not entirely sure what it is exactly, but this happens all the time at work. I'll see one dog pee, (and it doesn't really matter what type of dog it is, be it a female who keeps to herself, or a male who's very territorial about the area.), and then another dog will walk by, and pee in the same spot. Sometimes, a dog will see another dog actually peeing and they'll run over and sniff AS THE OTHER IS PEEING, so rude! Dogs are weird.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I think they like their area to smell like them, buddy and bear like to mEk the perimeter fence in the morning, one after the other. Sometimes bear goes first and sometimes buddy does ... I wonder of they discuss it and take turns xD


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Luke almost always pees right on top of where Zoey has peed, sometimes even while she is still peeing. And since he lifts his leg, she has been peed on more than once by him...:doh:


----------

